# Monster sub



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.ultraaudio.com/twbas/twba...9_paradigm.htm

a bit rich for me, I would love to hear this bad boy.....


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Error trying to go to the website. Hmmm.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I just got an error tooo.... hang on......

try this one......

http://hometheaterreview.com/paradigm-ships-new-hexagonal-shaped-signature-subwoofer-/


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

this one just worked for me.....I did it again....

same product, different article.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Nice. Interesting shape and such. I wonder how the implementation into real rooms will be.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I was looking at this one the other day, looks interesting and with 6 x 10" drive units (SUB 2), reminds me in some way of the Martin Logan subs...just bigger :whistling:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Sub 2 is 3000 watts to 6 10" subs. I'd like to see the where the low end drops off at and the SPL capability.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> The Sub 2 is 3000 watts to 6 10" subs. I'd like to see the where the low end drops off at and the SPL capability.


It probably needs all that power, seeing as none are passive, I wonder how it really does perform, tbh I would rather have one or two big driver than all those, but knowing Paradigm it probably is very good...


----------

